# Bob Sykes Bridge 1/25/2013 (LOTS OF SHEEPIES)



## Weekend_Warrior (Jan 20, 2014)

Had a great day again yesterday at Bob Sykes Bridge...got there around 9am and we immediately got hot with immediate sheepies. All four of us got our lines and within 5-10 min we all had a sheepshead in our cooler. We fished around 2 pile ons and reeled up a total of 18 sheepshead. The bigggest goes to my buddy John with a 20 inch at 9-10 lbs Sheepshead. I settled for 4, 16 inchers...anyhow we got back home and decided to fry and grill most of them. The rest will sit in my freezer until a determined date. Good luck out there everyone!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch. Those are some monsters.... Looks like that time spent in the cold was well worth it. Thanxxxxx for posting.... T


----------



## Weekend_Warrior (Jan 20, 2014)

Boatjob1 said:


> Nice catch. Those are some monsters.... Looks like that time spent in the cold was well worth it. Thanxxxxx for posting.... T


Yeah, it was definitely cold adding in the windchill factor. We had layers on and it was still uncomfortable out but definitely worth the action! Thanks!


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice haul fellas!! Good report. What type of bait were y'all using? I can't seem to find fiddlers anywhere.


----------



## Weekend_Warrior (Jan 20, 2014)

Oysters are great...live shrimp a lil.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Oysters? Do they sell oysters already opened and cleaned?


----------



## Weekend_Warrior (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah they do.


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

We've been scraping oysters off the pilings, but it isn't easy in a kayak. My buddy found a place where they sell them for $14 lb. Pretty sure they are prepped for eating though. Great haul!


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

So you can buy oysters from a grocery store and then hook them up on a circle hook with weight and drop them straight down by the pilings?


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Just like that. They sell them in tubs.


----------



## Weekend_Warrior (Jan 20, 2014)

JasonL said:


> So you can buy oysters from a grocery store and then hook them up on a circle hook with weight and drop them straight down by the pilings?


Yep...my buddy bought some in a jar. It's hard to bait them on the hook but its worth the SHEEPY. From my experience they've been bottom feeding so yeah drop it down and wait for the bite. They are really good at taking your bait so make sure you do a decent yank to hookem.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I wonder if the trick for chicken livers when catfishing would work for oysters? Get a cheap pair of nylons and cut them into little pouches, put your oyster in it and then tie it off, put it on a hook nobody is stealing your bait.


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Anyone mind mentioning where they sell these oysters at?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Near bout any seafood market. In a tub generally by the oysters


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

sharkpunch said:


> We've been scraping oysters off the pilings, but it isn't easy in a kayak. My buddy found a place where they sell them for $14 lb. Pretty sure they are prepped for eating though. Great haul!


 In a boat, use an old oar or 2 by 4 and scrape the barnacles and oysters/clams off the pilings. Instant sheephead chum. Back off a few yards and fish. :thumbup:


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

That's a neat trick, have to try that


----------



## davidcobia (Dec 15, 2012)

Better than scraping them off the pilings, buy the oysters that are not shucked in the shell. You can get a 1/2 bushel (1/2 bag) for around $30. Shuck them while you are fishing. Drink beer. Eat a couple oysters. Bring a cinder block with you and a hammer. Crush a few oysters in the shell pulp them and throw that overboard. Shuck one, put it on your hook. Drink Beer. Drop to the bottom and get ready. You can catch all of them that are in the area this way. They come to you. You are the food source.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

startzc said:


> I wonder if the trick for chicken livers when catfishing would work for oysters? Get a cheap pair of nylons and cut them into little pouches, put your oyster in it and then tie it off, put it on a hook nobody is stealing your bait.


Good point there. If I'm using livers for channel cats that's how I rig them too. But I don't bother cutting nylons into pouches, I just go to Wally World to the shoe section & grab a bunch of those cheap nylon sock things that you're supposed to put on before you try shoes on. They're already perfect little pouches, so there's no need to cut them or anything. Just drop the liver (or in the case of sheepshead fishing, oyster) into the sack, pull it tight, & tie it off & then cut off the excess. Works perfect. I bet that would work for sheepies too.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

That is a brilliant idea, next time im in walmart Ill stock up on little stockings.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Tell me what Walmart has them lol I can never find them


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I wonder if freezing the oysters individually first would keep them on the hook longer.... Thoughts?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Duh......Where do you buy them oysters?
Duh......How do you hook them oysters?
Duh......Where do you buy them stockings?

You're gonna waste half dozen delicious oysters for every shit donkey you manage to hook. You people are freaking idiots!!:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Death From Above said:


> Duh......Where do you buy them oysters?
> Duh......How do you hook them oysters?
> Duh......Where do you buy them stockings?
> 
> You're gonna waste half dozen delicious oysters for every shit donkey you manage to hook. You people are freaking idiots!!:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


And the asshole returns !!!!!!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> And the asshole returns !!!!!!


:yes:


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

must say DFA is pretty dead on though.. 

Oysters do work great but do not stay on the hook long at all.. if you di use them the best place to hook them is in the abductor muscle (the part stuck to each shell) Also I would collect my own or just buy some oysters that you shuck so they stay on hook better..

I like to be economical when catching most of my fish.. Sheeps are fun but they not exactly fun to clean.. So i usually try to keep enough for dinner or two.. that being said.. you can have fun and catch a lot of fishing using fiddler crabs, live shrimp, etc.. 

-k


----------



## Somefish (Oct 1, 2012)

I hear everyone complaining about how hard sheepies are to clean but I don't struggle with then nearly as much as I used to since I found a great fix. I'm also very picky about getting all the meat off too. Oysters work great but are a pain for sure. I went all last season using just live and dead shrimp and had great success.


----------

